# Persons of interest.



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 19, 2021)

How about adding a link to the thread of interest for each person of interest in their about section of their profile?

Sometimes it's not as easy as searching their username as they don't always have official threads.


----------



## Revo (Mar 19, 2021)

This idea is very good. I kinda wish to see this to  happen for the kf users who have verified kiwileak tag.


----------



## Crankenstein (Mar 19, 2021)

Agreed, Also, change the Food board to FLAVOR TOWN!


----------



## Creep3r (Mar 19, 2021)

How about also adding a People of Interest section to the Members list and having their little blue checkmark link directly to their threads?


----------



## Gone Ham (Mar 19, 2021)

Revo said:


> This idea is very good. I kinda wish to see this to  happen for the kf users who have verified kiwileak tag.


Kiwileak?


----------



## OfficerBagget (Mar 19, 2021)

Change it to "Verified Kiwi"


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 19, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> Kiwileak?


An insider who leaks to the farm.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 19, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> Kiwileak?


People who have provided insider knowledge to The Farms.
Like Yaniv's neighbor or the like.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Mar 19, 2021)

Admiral Mantoid said:


> How about also adding a People of Interest section to the Members list and having their little blue checkmark link directly to their threads?


Kiwileaks and Deceased users should have their own sections as well.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 19, 2021)

Persons of interests I know of (and their respective threads)

Caeser Czech
Vintologi
LagoonaBlue
Tommy Tooter (first post)
Royal Black
StarryGreenEyes95
CoolBreeze88


----------



## KingFriko (Mar 20, 2021)

This is a good idea!


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Mar 22, 2021)

Jann_Hörn said:


> Persons of interests I know of (and their respective threads)
> 
> Caeser Czech
> Vintologi
> ...


@LegendaryChristorian (has his own subforum)
@Autphag (not a Person of Interest, but is a lolcow and uses KF. His thread's here.)

As for vintologi, you might want to include his alt @transcendental vintologi


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 28, 2021)

Can’t forget @DocHoliday1977


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Mar 28, 2021)

@Erdem Alsırt (thread)


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Mar 28, 2021)

@Dee Price (thread)


----------



## Dee Price (Mar 28, 2021)

death of chans said:


> @Dee Price (thread)


LOL  especially seeing as  ten ton tom the pedophile dog fucker has  invaded it with his comical sperges.  

Got to love watching a lolcow  blubber in rage.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Mar 28, 2021)

Dee Price said:


> LOL  especially seeing as  ten ton tom the pedophile dog fucker has  invaded it with his comical sperges.
> 
> Got to love watching a lolcow  blubber in rage.
> 
> View attachment 2036174


So you can post anywhere on the forum now?


----------



## Gone Ham (Mar 28, 2021)

Mods, can you make it so POI can’t post here?  Luv ya thanks


----------



## Jesse Nicholas Radin (Oct 14, 2021)

I want to be a POI again! My first account got POI because I was weird AF.


----------



## Haramburger (Oct 15, 2021)

I like the current mode of "I guess I have to do my research on this moron" or the pleasant surprise of another poster revealing "here's what this dumbfuck said and why you should hate them and disregard what they say when trying to derail the discussion here." Here's the last time I saw it, in the Clownfish thread:


----------



## Pee Cola (Oct 16, 2021)

Dwight Frye said:


> Can’t forget @DocHoliday1977


Forgetting @DocHoliday1977 would be like forgetting @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Oct 16, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> Forgetting @DocHoliday1977 would be like forgetting @Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt.


I think Doc got herself banned... Don't know if it's a permaban but she's no longer active.


----------



## Penis Drager (Oct 17, 2021)

Illuminati Order Official said:


> I think Doc got herself banned... Don't know if it's a permaban but she's no longer active.


Well this was a fun thing that happened:


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Oct 17, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> Well this was a fun thing that happened:


Yes, she probably suffers from Kiwi withdrawal.


----------

